# scope recommendations for 460



## brandonsc (Mar 4, 2012)

I picked up a 460 S&W and i was wondering what would be a good scope for it? I want a quiality scope but i'd like to stay around 150$ or so for the scope. What are some of the set ups that yall use or have seen? thank yall for any info


----------



## ben300win (Mar 4, 2012)

Had a nikon on my 500, but it had such short adjustments I never could get it sighted in.  Make sure you don't get one with too little travel.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 7, 2012)

The  $ 150.00 limit may be too low for a gun of that size. Unless you find a nice used one. A burris , nikon , leupold would be a nice sturdy choice. Scott


----------



## MFOSTER (Mar 7, 2012)

a rubber one


----------



## GAR (Mar 8, 2012)

If you need some LBT style long flat nose gas check bullets for that rascal, give me a shout.

Tom


----------



## DeucesWild (Mar 8, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> The  $ 150.00 limit may be too low for a gun of that size. Unless you find a nice used one. A burris , nikon , leupold would be a nice sturdy choice. Scott



X's 2. My 460 shattered 2 of the best handgun scopes that Burris makes. The Leupold is hanging tough so far.


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 8, 2012)

DeucesWild said:


> X's 2. My 460 shattered 2 of the best handgun scopes that Burris makes. The Leupold is hanging tough so far.




what Leupold are you shooting? what rounds are you firing as well?


----------



## DeucesWild (Mar 8, 2012)

I got the fixed 4x. I wanted a little more magnification out at 100 yds. The rounds that killed the 2 burris scopes were hornady 454 cas. I'm shooting the 200 grn red tips from hornady in 460 now and it seems to be holding zero ok. I'm in the process of hand loading some 250 xtp's for the up coming deer season


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 8, 2012)

i was looking into the 200g red tip hornady to shoot maybe the 250's i'm not looking for it to shoot 1" groups at 100 yards i plan on hunting with 460 rounds


----------



## GAR (Mar 8, 2012)

Might want to try the two bullets on the right in the picture.

Tom


----------



## Dub (Mar 10, 2012)

brandonsc said:


> i was looking into the 200g red tip hornady to shoot maybe the 250's i'm not looking for it to shoot 1" groups at 100 yards i plan on hunting with 460 rounds



That 200gr factory load should do ya fine.

Congrats on your new beast.

I remember when you were first looking into the X-frames, but were out of the country.

Which 460 did you go with?


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 10, 2012)

Dub said:


> That 200gr factory load should do ya fine.
> 
> Congrats on your new beast.
> 
> ...



thanks Dub i'm still out of country for about 8 more weeks but i picked up a brand new 8 3/8" XVR 460 through a dealer for cheaper than i'd seen a BNIB anywhere else one of the main reasons i went with this one was due to being able to shoot 460 S&W, 454 casull and 45 long colt


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2012)

I use the bushnell elite 2-6x32 handgun scopes on my Ruger .480 , .454 cas. and a .44mag and never had an issue. 

<img src = "http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a309/royce636/100_1281.jpg" />


----------

